# Brad Pitt Buys A Spitfire



## Von Frag (Dec 5, 2013)

Brad Pitt buys WWII Spitfire airplane for $3.3 million: report  - NY Daily News

He is learning to fly. Perhaps he will be competent, but I foresee another dead celebrity and a destroyed Spitfire.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 5, 2013)

His characters name is Wardaddy?, in a Sherman tank behind enemy lines? I sense nothing but realism here people.

Geo


----------



## VBF-13 (Dec 5, 2013)

Von Frag said:


> Brad Pitt buys WWII Spitfire airplane for $3.3 million: report* - NY Daily News


He could afford his wife, he could afford that.


----------



## A4K (Dec 5, 2013)

I cringed when I heard this the other day... considering he was having trouble getting the hang of driving the Sherman, I can only echo Von Frag's comment...


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 5, 2013)

Next headline:

"Pitt Fires Spit from Pit of Spitfire".



...film at 11.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2013)

He's _learning _to fly?
Ah, my youngest daughter is learning to drive - should I buy her a McClaren Mercedes F1 car ?
At least Gary Nuumann stuck to a Harvard !


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 6, 2013)

Rich peoples' problems....


----------



## Milosh (Dec 6, 2013)

Airframes said:


> He's _learning _to fly?
> Ah, my youngest daughter is learning to drive - should I buy her a McClaren Mercedes F1 car ?
> At least Gary Nuumann stuck to a Harvard !



Harvards aren't the easiest a/c to fly.


----------



## stona (Dec 6, 2013)

Numan is no mug and he knows how to fly. 

He is a founding member of the "Harvard Formation Team" along with the late Norman Lees (killed in a Spitfire crash at Goodwood in 2000(?) ) and was instrumental in the formation of the "Radial Pair" aerobatic team which will be remembered by those who attended air shows in the UK during the nineties.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2013)

Angelina is constantly on his case about smoking pot. Just needed a high speed/high altitude, single seat airplane so she can't harsh his mellow. 

[Please God don't let this numbnuts crash this priceless piece of history. Amen.]

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 6, 2013)

[Please God don't let this numbnuts crash this priceless piece of history. Amen.]

Lord tunderin' Jaysus Matt, can't remember the last time I had coffee come outta my nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aozora (Dec 6, 2013)

He should have bought a Pitts Special Pitts Aerobatic Airplanes for Sale - Used Airplane Sales at GlobalPlaneSearch.com then the headlines could read * Pitt in Pitts* or *Pitt Pitts Himself* or even *Pitt Pi**es Himself in Pitts While Learning to Fly*

Anyone know which Spitfire he's about to crash?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2013)

stona said:


> Numan is no mug and he knows how to fly.
> 
> He is a founding member of the "Harvard Formation Team" along with the late Norman Lees (killed in a Spitfire crash at Goodwood in 2000(?) ) and was instrumental in the formation of the "Radial Pair" aerobatic team which will be remembered by those who attended air shows in the UK during the nineties.
> 
> ...



Yep. I drove him down the grass runway at my local Aero Club - a short, bumpy runway, with a block of flats (and a cemetery!) at the end of it - so that he could see, and feel, where the lumps and bumps were, before taking off for his display in the Harvard. This was a year or two after he'd stuffed his other (twin) aircraft through a hedge, and he got a bit of a ribbing about that!


----------



## stona (Dec 6, 2013)

Airframes said:


> This was a year or two after he'd stuffed his other (twin) aircraft through a hedge, and he got a bit of a ribbing about that!



Indeed, you can do all that flying, even make a solo flight around the world.......then you run out of fuel once.......

Cheers

Steve


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 6, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Angelina is constantly on his case about smoking pot. Just needed a high speed/high altitude, single seat airplane so she can't harsh his mellow.
> 
> [Please God don't let this numbnuts crash this priceless piece of history. Amen.]



I can't think of a more perfect example of "thinning the herd" about to happen.
Shame he's gonna prang a spit in the process....
Of course, he may surprise us all and be one of the greats. Right up there with John E., and Bader, Tuck, Sailor....
No, ....He's gonna prang that spit.
Let us all have a moment of silence for an icon. A cultural treasure, one that made us all glad and touched our hearts. The Spitfire.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aozora (Dec 6, 2013)

Here's hoping people don't start calling it a Spittfire...


----------



## Maxrobot1 (Dec 6, 2013)

You know he told his kids - "Don't tell mommy how much it cost, OK?"


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 6, 2013)

Aozora said:


> Here's hoping people don't start calling it a Spittfire...



Ahaa, haa, haa!
Don't think there will be time.
Probably a "Brad Splatt!"


----------



## pinsog (Dec 6, 2013)

The liberals will blame the crash and the death of a famous actor on the aircraft an then try to have Spitfires banned world wide.

"People don't kill people, guns and Spitfires do"

News at 6. "Famous actor Brad Pitt was killed today by a Pitspire. A World War 1 German jet fighter that fought at Pearl Harbor. Details at 10"

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2013)

Ah! Maybe it's a R/C model Spitfire!
Well, we can live in hope, can't we .......................


----------



## Rogi (Dec 6, 2013)

Is it just me, or does 3.3mil seam "cheap" for a Spit


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2013)

Nah, it's about 'the going rate', give or take half a mil, depending on the Mark.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 7, 2013)

Isn't somenody manufacturing a replica Spit these days?

Why not switch the vintage Spit for the replica...to be honest, Pitt doesn't know his a** from a hole in the ground, he sure as heck isn't going to know the difference between the replica and the real thing.

In the end the Spit is saved, the replica is mourned for the sacrifice it made and we don't have to hear about Pitt making atrocious movies anymore...it's a win-win deal all the way around!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Rick65 (Dec 7, 2013)

Isn't it great that another person with money and a public profile is passionate enough about Warbirds to get involved.
Hopefully he will use his assets,connections and time to get adequate training before even considering flying the plane and it will be a good story for all.


----------



## muskeg13 (Dec 7, 2013)

Sorry, but I have to disagree with the majority. If Mr. Pitt wants to drive a Sherman Tank and fly/own a Spitfire, I say, "Good on him!" Maybe he's figured out the debt we all owe "The Greatest Generation." No matter how much we complain, none of us would be living the way we do today, or maybe even be speaking the language we do, if the"boys" of 39-45 were as lazy, indifferent, and snarky as we are today.


----------



## DVH (Dec 7, 2013)

Now thats funny writing, pinsog.


----------



## A4K (Dec 7, 2013)

muskeg13 said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree with the majority. If Mr. Pitt wants to drive a Sherman Tank and fly/own a Spitfire, I say, "Good on him!" Maybe he's figured out the debt we all owe "The Greatest Generation." No matter how much we complain, none of us would be living the way we do today, or maybe even be speaking the language we do, if the"boys" of 39-45 were as lazy, indifferent, and snarky as we are today.



We know their sacrifce, which is why we don't want another one. 

Like Terry said, you wouldn't give a learner driver a Ferrari, so let Mr. Pitt play with a Cessna first like the rest of us mere mortals, and If he dosen't break that, let him get something more valuable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Dec 7, 2013)

A4K said:


> Like Terry said, you wouldn't give a learner driver a Ferrari, so let Mr. Pitt play with a Cessna first like the rest of us mere mortals, and If he dosen't break that, let him get something more valuable.



He's not going to learn to fly in a Spitfire. Hundreds of young men flew Spitfires with relatively few hours (certainly fewer than I expect Mr Pitt will amass before he flies his) when the Spitfire was one of the most advanced fighters in the world. There is a common consensus that the Spitfire is not a difficult aeroplane to fly.

Personally I wish him the best of luck with it. I'm pleased that someone with the financial ability to maintain a flying Spitfire seems to have bought one. 

The assumption that for some reason he is certain to prang it seems unfounded and smells slightly of sour grapes. Any number of well off people with no more flying qualifications than Mr Pitt have purchased and flown war birds over the years and I've not seen such an unfair and unfounded reaction to their endeavours, or seen their right to own and fly a rare and expensive aeroplane questioned.

For all any of us know Mr Pitt may turn out to be a very good pilot, any assumption, either way, is just prejudice.

Take a good look at some of the comments in this thread. They are not very pleasant.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Dec 7, 2013)

stona said:


> He's not going to learn to fly in a Spitfire.



Oh really? And there I was thinking he was... :rollseyes:


----------



## stona (Dec 7, 2013)

A4K said:


> Oh really? And there I was thinking he was... :rollseyes:



It wasn't me that wrote that you "wouldn't give a learner driver a Ferrari", and " so let Mr Pitt play with a Cessna first like the rest of us mere mortals."

No you wouldn't and yes, he will have to.

Care to comment on the rest of my post?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## A4K (Dec 7, 2013)

stona said:


> It wasn't me that wrote that you "wouldn't give a learner driver a Ferrari", and " so let Mr Pitt play with a Cessna first like the rest of us mere mortals."
> 
> No you wouldn't and yes, he will have to.
> 
> ...



I meant 'after lessons' ding bat, I'm not that bloody stupid.

You may know everything about everything, but a little common sense and a splash of humour would do you good.

Evan


----------



## stona (Dec 7, 2013)

Never mind me. Personal insults don't bother me, but might get you banned 

You still haven't addressed the points I made in my original post.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 7, 2013)

He's rich, handsome, got a beautiful wife, lovely kids and is lucky enough to be able to learn to fly and buy an iconic warbird. Me I am jealous as hell of him I wish I had 1% of his money but I dont begrudge him having it no one gave him that money he's earnt every penny. If he crashes the plane so what are we going to ground every warbird.


----------



## stona (Dec 7, 2013)

fastmongrel said:


> He's rich, handsome, got a beautiful wife, lovely kids and is lucky enough to be able to learn to fly and buy an iconic warbird. Me I am jealous as hell of him I wish I had 1% of his money but I dont begrudge him having it no one gave him that money he's earnt every penny.



Exactly

Steve


----------



## Von Frag (Dec 7, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Isn't somenody manufacturing a replica Spit these days?
> 
> Why not switch the vintage Spit for the replica...to be honest, Pitt doesn't know his a** from a hole in the ground, he sure as heck isn't going to know the difference between the replica and the real thing.
> 
> In the end the Spit is saved, the replica is mourned for the sacrifice it made and we don't have to hear about Pitt making atrocious movies anymore...it's a win-win deal all the way around!



WHAT? Inglorious Basterds was a fine piece of cinematography and we all know thats how WWII really went down, Hitler being blown up in a French movie house.......COME ON!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2013)

Well so much for this thread.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2013)

Another thread bites the dust...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2013)

....and not a word about Tom Cruise and his 'Stang.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2013)

...that **** has a stang!?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2013)

Shall we reopen the thread, if people promise to remain civil?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2013)

I promise to be obnoxious...twice in a row.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2013)

Reopened...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2013)

I promise to.....oh, f*ck it!
As has already been said, he _might_ be a good pilot, plus....the Spitfire was/is easy to fly, I think that you'll find that the Spitfire was a bit more handful on the ground, same as the '109, due to their narrow undercarriage....so, if he's gonna put a dent in this piece of aviation history, I do hope that it'll be on the ground, because, should he write himself _and_ the Spitfire off, I bet _any_ money, that them there 'Keep All the Warbirds on the Ground' crew, will get more logs to their fire, plus we'll lose a part of history!
As yous said already, he crashes and bites the dust=Spitfires fault!
Either way, he shouldn't be let within 100 feet (much like fire) of her, until he mastered, paper swallows, powerless balsa models, balsa models powered by rubberband, R/C glider models, then some cheap powered ones and 500 hours on Spitfire simulation games and becomes at least a triple ace!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2013)

Gawd! I thought I did bad and accidently re-opened the thread! Whew!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> ...that **** has a stang!?



.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gQECFu06uU_


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2013)

If I had a spare 3.5 mil, I would buy a Spitfire to fly. Having said that, if I had that much money to spare, I would be hanging around with this and not you guys......







Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 7, 2013)

Did you say something George?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2013)

Who is George??????


----------



## pattle (Dec 7, 2013)

Yes Tom Cruise had a Mustang and it was totally original apart from the wooden blocks screwed to the peddles, perhaps Brad Pitt is buying a reduced scale replica which brings us back to Tom Cruise again. 
Seriously though what better thing is there to spend your money on if you can afford it than a Spitfire?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2013)

Two Spitfires and a Lancaster?

Geo, who??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pattle (Dec 7, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Two Spitfires and a Lancaster?
> 
> Geo, who??



Yes it would be easy to get carried away like that, look at Gerry Yeager (I hope I got his name right)


----------



## GregP (Dec 8, 2013)

Maybe we could take a lesson from Steve Hinton Junior. I asked him about flying a Mustang and he said, "the Mustang was desiged for 19 year old pilots fresh out of pilot training to fly ... it flies really well!"

So, maybe we could give Mr. Pitt a vote of "good luck" and "I wish I could do it!"

Don't know about you, but taildragger training was FUN for me, not dangerous. It he remembers to hit full right rudder and advance the throttle until the plane flies straight and no farther, he'll do just fine. My assessment of his physical skills is that he is as good as most folks or better ... flying a Spitife should be both easy and fun for him.

Good on Brad! He HAS the money to maintain it properly.

If he has the intelligence to DO it, he'll probably be fine. The Spitfire is NOT "difficult" to fly.

You don't hear about people complaining about the "difficult to fly Spirfire," you hear them saying how wonderful it is to fly.

You don't see Clint Eastwood crashing or Harrison Ford. C'mon, how about a "Congrats to Brad!"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aozora (Dec 8, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> If I had a spare 3.5 mil, I would buy a Spitfire to fly. Having said that, if I had that much money to spare, I would be hanging around with this and not you guys......
> 
> View attachment 249445
> 
> ...



I just happen to have a spare 3.5 mil, so I'll find out who this is and leave you guys to it...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll stretch to a 'jolly well spent money, Brad!'


----------



## A4K (Dec 8, 2013)

And I'll remain civil and say that at the end of the day, it's his money, he can do what the hell he wants with it. Someone is obviously happy enough to part with their Spitty to take it from him.
I just hope for the sake of the aircraft (and Tom Cruise's P-51K...) that they prove capable pilots.


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 8, 2013)

In a totally related manner - Burkina Faso, Njaco??


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2013)

tomo pauk said:


> In a totally related manner - Burkina Faso, Njaco??



yeah, well, it sounded cool........................



pattle said:


> Yes Tom Cruise had a Mustang and it was totally original apart from the wooden blocks screwed to the peddles, ..........



and once again coffee passes through the nostrils on its way to the computer screen!


----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 8, 2013)

I guess it makes us feel better if we can make fun of Tom Cruise's height, but at 5'7", he probably about the average height for most of the WW2 fighter pilots.
When you look at the pictures you can tell most were not big men.

The shortest pilot in the RAF was a American, Vernon ( Shorty ) Keogh , 4'10".


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2013)

Harrison Ford owns several aircraft, but his favorite is his DHC-2 Beaver...

John Travolta owns a former Quantas 707 and is licensed to fly it (which he does often)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2013)

Now that you think about it, this is no big deal. Just because he is a famous person, that does not mean he is going to destroy.

Who here would not buy one if they had the money? Seriously..,.


----------



## GregP (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd definitely go for a Spitfire, Bearcat or Mustang if I could. And, if I could, all three.

But I'd probably spend more actual flight time in a Super Cub or RV-7 / 8.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2013)

At my present financial moment, my only option.....







Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 8, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Who here would not buy one if they had the money? Seriously..,.



I would have two, just in case one made me feel sick.


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 8, 2013)

Don't forget, his training will (should?) be tailored to the end goal of flying the Spitfire, just like WW2 trainees.
No nose-dragger training, with a bit of tacked-on tail-wheel training at the end. 
It will most likely be through a similar process as WW2 trainees, small, light tail-wheel trainers, AT-6. I'd think his insurance company will make sure of that.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 8, 2013)

Amen.


----------



## Maxrobot1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Speaking of celebrities, I recall that Richard Simmons, the exercise guy, bought a P-51 back in the early 90's when they went for about $100.000 each.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2013)

Sooooo many jokes...must...not...get...banned.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2013)

Personally, _if_ I had the money, I'd first buy a Stearman and a Texan/Harvard, to really learn flying like they did back then...
After that.....back in the day, I'd probably have gone for the usual P-51, -47, -38 etc., but today, as to not ruin a piece of history, I'd go for Dora-9 replica, the JV44 'Red 13' of course! 

.......and a Catalina or two!


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 8, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Personally, _if_ I had the money, I'd first buy a Stearman and a Texan/Harvard, to really learn flying like they did back then...



He probably has, but it isn't newsworthy


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey George, at least you have that. I don't even have the nickel to put in and get it started!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2013)

Me either Chris.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2013)

Sell some bacon....






Hang on......






Forget I said that....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 8, 2013)

O.k., I am suitably shamed at indulging in some celeb bashing. 
Good looking, rich, hot wife, top of his profession, and he owns a Spitfire.
Can I at least hope he goes bald early?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2013)

.....or have an allergy to beer and bacon?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 8, 2013)

Or both?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> .....or have an allergy to beer and bacon?


Brad is a vegetarian


----------



## parsifal (Dec 8, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> O.k., I am suitably shamed at indulging in some celeb bashing.
> Good looking, rich, hot wife, top of his profession, and he owns a Spitfire.
> Can I at least hope he goes bald early?


LMAO


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 8, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Brad is a vegetarian



Grrr....,
(Must resist more pointless celeb bashing...!)


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Grrr....,
> (Must resist more pointless celeb bashing...!)


Resist it man!!


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 8, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Can I at least hope he goes bald early?



The best of us all do, my friend


----------



## parsifal (Dec 8, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> The best of us all do, my friend



Probably explains why i retain a full head of hair....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2013)

Me too. Which part of Vegetaria is Brad Pitt from? I always thought he was American ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Brad is a vegetarian



Maaaaan.....you can't win! F...!


----------



## parsifal (Dec 9, 2013)

time to get your coat terry


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2013)

But it's cold outside! Oh, all right then, if I must ...................


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 9, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Personally, _if_ I had the money, I'd first buy a Stearman and a Texan/Harvard, to really learn flying like they did back then...
> After that.....back in the day, I'd probably have gone for the usual P-51, -47, -38 etc., but today, as to not ruin a piece of history, I'd go for Dora-9 replica, the JV44 'Red 13' of course!
> 
> .......and a Catalina or two!


Now there's an idea! Talk about the ultimate RV, fly it anywhere, land it anywhere. Plenty of room for the family. 
I WANT ONE!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2013)

I actually had a dream in High School to buy an old B-25 and turn it into a camper and just fly around the world.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 9, 2013)

cliff roberston owned a spit...mk923. but then again....cliff knew his @$$ from a hole in the ground and had as much brains as he did money. and just as big a heart..

National Aviation Hall of Fame

like has been said in the posts above. i dont begrudge anyone who has the cash to follow what ever fancy they have. if i found myself with the means to buy a spit or a mustang...there would be absolutely no hesitation. i would write the check so fast your head would spin...but i would also have the good sense to seek out the best instructor(s) money could buy. i certainly hope BP uses his noggin and does himself, his wife and children, and the spitfire a favor and plays it safe and sane. although i will admit a quick glance at his lifestyle and antics casts a little disparagement as to his collective reasoning abilities and that is is probably where at least some of the people are voicing their reservations. nevertheless... i wish him well....


----------



## N4521U (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I guess he figgers if he can learn to drive a tank, he can jump from a 152 Cessner, itno a high performance, narrow guage wheel tread width plane, and a bloody tail dragger, and get away with it!

Anyone in here tried going from a 150/152 and jump into a Champ, or a Pitts???????? What FUNNNNNNNN.


----------



## GregP (Dec 10, 2013)

Actually, I jumped from a Cessna 150 into a Champ and it WAS fun! Still is!

Circa 1982.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 10, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Brad is a vegetarian



I would be a Vagatarian if I came home to Angelina every nite!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I would be a Vagatarian if I came home to Angelina every nite!


I said VEG-atarian!

I don't think Vegatarians eat any kind of meat...including beaver!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2013)

He'd be safe eating at MacDonalds then ...............


----------



## Totalize (Dec 10, 2013)

Speaking of Celebs that owned Spitifires. You may recall that actor Cliff Robertson once owned and flew the Spitfire below. It apparently now resides in a Seattle Museum. He also owned and flew a BF108 and a Tiger Moth. Cliff's flying skills apparently helped him in getting the role of Wing Commander Roy Grant in the movie 633 Squadron. Cliff of course passed away back in 2011.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 10, 2013)

Airframes said:


> He'd be safe eating at MacDonalds then ...............



I'll eat anything....as long as you put a little hair on it!


----------



## pinsog (Dec 10, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I'll eat anything....as long as you put a little hair on it!



Sounds like your still talking about McDonalds...

As long as we're on the subject, Angelina Jolie or Jennifer Anniston? I normally go brunette but I have to say Jennifer Anniston on this one


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 10, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Well I guess he figgers if he can learn to drive a tank, he can jump from a 152 Cessner, itno a high performance, narrow guage wheel tread width plane, and a bloody tail dragger, and get away with it!
> 
> Anyone in here tried going from a 150/152 and jump into a Champ, or a Pitts???????? What FUNNNNNNNN.



thats the reason you have to get a tail wheel endorsement. if you learn in a tail dragger right off the bat its not as bad switching between planes...but going from tricycle gear to one....can provide you with a few moments of high pucker factor.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah, Jen circa 1997..............


----------

